# My Greek tortoise hatchlings



## gigios (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey guys this year had my first Greek tortoise hatchlings, hatched on their own in the garden as I m living in a mediterranean island and here its similar to their own habitat. Have 4 baby Greeks  I wanted to share my joy with everyone!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 25, 2013)

That is so coooooool! Happy new testudo graeca (?) babies! They are precious!
And hello from way over here in Southern California. We have a little of your Mediterranean climate, but your country is divinely beautiful! : )


----------



## gigios (Oct 25, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> That is so coooooool! Happy new testudo graeca (?) babies! They are precious!
> And hello from way over here in Southern California. We have a little of your Mediterranean climate, but your country is divinely beautiful! : )



Yes Testudo graeca dont know exactly subspecies, I assume Testudo graeca graeca 

Thanks a lot, they are indeed very cute!


----------



## fbolzicco (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi Gigios!
congrats!
I would like to see the parents of those beauties too!!


----------



## bigred (Oct 25, 2013)

Very cool, Ive always wanted to hatch some out in the ground


----------



## gigios (Oct 25, 2013)

Heres mummy ..hehe daddy i sold long time ago..but suprisingly she kept sperm and had hatchlings!!!Have a new male now but i havent put them together yet..waiting for spring!  

In the photos she is laying the eggs!!!


----------



## fbolzicco (Oct 25, 2013)

wow, she's not so old I think, when did you sell the male? this is an interesting proof, beacause despite what of what usually people says about tortoises, I never find so truth the fact that females tortoises keep the sperm for 2/3 years..


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 25, 2013)

Wonderful looking babies and Momma too! Congratulations!


----------



## gigios (Oct 26, 2013)

fbolzicco said:


> wow, she's not so old I think, when did you sell the male? this is an interesting proof, beacause despite what of what usually people says about tortoises, I never find so truth the fact that females tortoises keep the sperm for 2/3 years..



Yes indeed! well shes about 5-6 years old i think. And the male i sold atleast 1.5 years ago if not 2..so she kept sperm from when she was immature and used it now for this brood..I saw her putting eggs but said nah they are infertile , but left them to there own...And suprise I had on the 13 of Sept this year when i saw them running in the yard. 
I found the 3 first, then dug up the nest to make sure, where there was one dead hatchling still inside its egg...Then a week later my dad found the fourth  

So its 4 babies as i mentioned... And waiting for my Trachemys scripta elegans and Mauremys rivulata to hatch now in 20 days!!!


----------

